# Need custom printed dust bags



## inquisitive1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction on who could supply me with custom printed dust bags (for storing purses). I would like for my logo to be imprinted on the front of the dust bag (dye sublimated or screen printed) not sure which method would be best......Would like to know how pricey something like this would be....thanks


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

Most screenprinters can do it for you, one color. That's the only way to get low minimums. Otherwise it's flexography and probably start at 5000 min.


----------



## jkewl99 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am currently working on a project with a custom purse manufacture. It is a simple 1 color design. Material is 50/50 cotton/polyester. I am charging her .50 a bag with a minimum of 1000 pieces.


----------



## MAJSPORTS (Mar 27, 2012)

If you would like someone to do it for you I would check out Athletic House because they do a great job!!


----------

